# DC OM Interview Question.



## MikeLebowski (Sep 17, 2021)

Occasion: Managerial interview. 

Business Professional according to recruiters emailed guidelines. 

Grey Suit. 

Black Shirt. 

Tartan Tie (Grey, Black, thin red accent) 

Thoughts?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 17, 2021)

My DC is so bad off for OM's that I believe you could do a line of coke during the interview and probably still get hired.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 17, 2021)

Sounds snazzy, you should be good!


----------



## Luck (Sep 17, 2021)

MikeLebowski said:


> Occasion: Managerial interview.
> 
> Business Professional according to recruiters emailed guidelines.
> 
> ...


Wearing a suit is already more effort than most OMs put in.
Usually OMs are more casual and wear chinos with a button shirt at the most formal. 
I'm not saying its a bad choice just that don't sweat the details when you are already going above most of the fresh out of college people still bringing in a backpack to carry their shit that Target hires instead of just promoting the TMs that will then spend the next 3 weeks training the OM how to do their job.


----------



## MikeLebowski (Sep 18, 2021)

Even to the interview? 

I get day to day activity being a "khaki affair."


----------



## Luck (Sep 18, 2021)

MikeLebowski said:


> Even to the interview?
> 
> I get day to day activity being a "khaki affair."


Its possible they wore in the blazer and then took it off to walk the floor but of the few OMs being interviewed I have spotted, only one was wearing a suit. 
Note that he was instantly put into B1 the daytime weekday shift so maybe it made the difference.


----------



## Hal (Sep 18, 2021)

I was a TM promote to an OM. I wore a suit and tie to my interview. Don't skimp on it. Every prospective OM I've seen come in for an interview was dressed up in business formal. Men in suits and ties and women in business slacks or a skirt and business appropriate top.

Don't skimp on interview day. First impressions are huge.


----------

